# Otterbox Defender Case now available for purchase



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are looking for a bulletproof case for your Xoom Otterbox has finally started shipping their defender case.

http://www.otterbox.com/MOTOROLA-XOOM-Defender-Series-Case/MOT2-XOOM1-20-E4OTR_B,default,pd.html

A full write up will follow once it arrives.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I know it s a good case.. no doubt there.. I just think $90 is a to rich for my blood.. perhaps when it drops some in price or I can get a coupon for X amount off I might pick it up... but it does look sharp


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you gotten a tracking number yet? I talked to a couple others who ordered and they haven't received any word yet as to when they may receive theirs.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

No I have not heard anything on this. It was the same way when I ordered my OtterBox case for my TB. Not a word out of them one way or another and then it just showed up on my door step about a week later. If I don't receive anything by the end of the week I was going to try and get in touch with them.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

I seen the little "it'll take 3-5 days to process" and that kinda shyed me away from it for the time being. Too bad they don't sell all their stuff at Best Buy instead of just the little i*one cases...oh well, keep us posted on your experience!


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I got a tracking number but it came from ups not otterbox. Otterbox says it has been shipped but the tracking number I got says it is 16 pounds and 3 packages. I don't think it is for a single case.
Sent from my Mecha using tapatalk


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

packruler said:


> I think I got a tracking number but it came from ups not otterbox. Otterbox says it has been shipped but the tracking number I got says it is 16 pounds and 3 packages. I don't think it is for a single case.
> Sent from my Mecha using tapatalk


Sounds like you're getting 12 cases >.< send me one!


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

huntken said:


> Sounds like you're getting 12 cases >.< send me one!


I confirmed it was for something I was told shipped monday so double bummer.

Sent from my Mecha using tapatalk


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Crap, I meant to order mine the other day while i was on vacation so I would have it when i got home, forgot and now it's out of stock everywhere i've looked


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I got home today from the office and FexEx was kind enough to have left me a care package from OtterBox on my door. Initial impressions are good. It is what I have come to expect from OtterBox over the years. I hope to have a full write up with pictures up later tonight. Bottom line though is that if you really want/need maximum protection for your XOOM, as of right now this appears to be the case to beat.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking forward to your write up!


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll let nusince do the full review but I wanted to say this case thought of everything including speakers. With the case on the back the speakers still sound good.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry for the delay all. Something came up at home. I am planning on having the review done tonight.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

No rush, looking forward to it!


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes I am extremely curious about this case... I am still a little iffy on getting one do the price of the object...

I just saw pictures of the case on the device itself over on their official site.. they were in one of the reviews.. it looks to add a lot of bulk to the device with every section applied to it...

still I am curious to more opinions as the site only had 2 listed


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

Recently got one off ebay for 55$ and it's great. It does add some bulk but that's what comes with protection. I love the options for the stand and how secure it is. 
Highly recommend the case especially for the ebay price.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

you know... it doesn't add THAT much bulk ... no more than a standard case honestly... 
well.. let me explain.. the initial casing does not add a ton of bulk..its the plastic face shield that add the bulk when it is on the device (whether front or back) 
Overall its not to bad... I myself hardly use the plastic portion of the case unless my son is wanting to use it to prop up the device..


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

If it's the same as GTab then just too much bulk for me. The should have kept them similar to the iPad version. You hardly knew that one was there.


----------



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

I purchased two for wife and I. One was broken on the sides of the body where the inserts are resulting in a clicking sound when the Xoom is moving around in your hands. Just looking at the construction I am concerned about stability. The main plasticbody is a lot lighter and more flexible. Not sure about this being a good thing as I just don't have the same confidence in the Xoom's survivability as I do with the IPad case.


----------

